# speakers for about 1k



## anarchy0x (Aug 14, 2011)

any good speakers available for that price? also besides the number of speakers, what better features am I looking for when i go higher than the 1k range?

Thanks


----------



## Sarath (Aug 14, 2011)

anarchy0x said:


> any good speakers available for that price? also besides the number of speakers, *what better features am I looking for when i go higher than the 1k range?*
> 
> Thanks



Better sound. 

How much can you stretch your budget. Get the Altec Lansing VS2621 @1.6k (if you search hard)
Most shops sell it for Rs.2000 but many have bought it for Rs.1500 too.
VS2621 - Computer Speakers at Altec Lansing
*static.bhphotovideo.com/images/images345x345/615967.jpg


----------



## anarchy0x (Aug 16, 2011)

Obviously, I will get better sound if I spend more.
What I meant, was what features like bass etc will I get if i spend more? I know I can get woofer at 1k but what about other thigns such as bass etc.

Thankyou for the AL link. Seems to be pretty good from whatever info I could find on the internet but alas a poor man like me may not be able to afford it.

What about this?
Altec Lansing BXR1221 Computer Speaker System - 2.1 Channel Price - Buy Altec Lansing BXR1221 Computer Speaker System - 2.1 Channel Price in India, Best Prices n Review


----------



## Tenida (Aug 16, 2011)

For your budget only Intex/frontech/Techcom 2.1 speaker will be available.I have used intex 2.1 earlier, they are good for the cheap price they offered.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2011)

The SUB of Altec Lansing BXR1221 distorts a lot even @ 50% volume..

If u are strict on budget, get Logitech Z103 - 0.9K.. They are worth 900 bucks..



Tenida said:


> I have used intex 2.1 earlier, they are good for the cheap price they offered.



It lacks in soundstage..


----------



## Tenida (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes Logitech Z103 better option but Intex 2.1 Speaker is also good VFM speaker.....Intex Technologies : Computer Peripherals


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Yes Logitech Z103 better option but Intex 2.1 Speaker is also good VFM speaker.....Intex Technologies : Computer Peripherals



Lows are OK, highs are horrible & mids are muffled...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 16, 2011)

I have used that speaker buddy.....They are good at low as well as mid.

At high distortion occur..but .you can't get everything perfect at cheap price.


----------



## mitraark (Aug 16, 2011)

BXR1221 is a good speaker , is Z-103 better ? A friend of mine has the same query , good set of speakers for 1k.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 16, 2011)

I've this creative speaker set. Forgot model number and too lazy to hunt for the box. But you won't miss it. Sub-Woofer has speaker facing DOWNWARDS. So bass is pumped into the ground and spreads all around.

Paid INR 950. Amazing sound if its a small room. Bass thumps through everything.

At this price, sound is beautiful. Use it in my bedroom to put me to sleep. But as you pay more, speakers get bigger and louder (higher power). You need a bigger 2.1 set if, say you have a rather huge posh living room and want everyone to enjoy the sound. My bedroom is approximately 4.5mx4.5m square. So these 4 Ohm speakers are enough.

EDIT: Model is Creative SBS A120 2.1 Speakers.


----------

